# Pixel 3 & 3 XL, 3a XL chat



## cybershot (Aug 9, 2018)

lots of leaks coming out now for the next google flagship. 

That notch thou. It’s rather long! 

Google Pixel 3 XL leak appears to show production hardware and wired USB-C Pixel Buds


----------



## Mrs D (Aug 9, 2018)

It doesn’t have a headphone socket


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2018)

cybershot said:


> lots of leaks coming out now for the next google flagship.
> 
> That notch thou. It’s rather long!
> 
> Google Pixel 3 XL leak appears to show production hardware and wired USB-C Pixel Buds


Fugly iPhone esque notch and no headphone socket  doesn't please me at all.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 9, 2018)

Mrs D said:


> It doesn’t have a headphone socket


No new high end phones will have a headphone socket ever again. Some cheaper ones will for a bit but not for long.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> No new high end phones will have a headphone socket ever again. Some cheaper ones will for a bit but not for long.


Err, the brand new, high-end, class leading, just announced Samsung Note 9 has a headphone socket. And it's all the better for it.



> The power key is on the right, while the USB Type-C port and headphone jack take up their usual places on the bottom of the phone, next to a bottom firing speaker. This speaker works in tandem with the earpiece at the top, providing stereo sound. The sound system has also been tuned by AKG — Samsung’s usual audio partner — and it also comes with Dolby Atmos support.



The Galaxy Note 9 is bigger than ever, but costs $1,000


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Err, the brand new, high-end, class leading, just announced Samsung Note 9 has a headphone socket. And it's all the better for it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Galaxy Note 9 is bigger than ever, but costs $1,000


Almost a phablet (and $1000?) but okay - increasingly fewer high end phones have headphone sockets, and in six months' time, I predict none will. I like them but it saves money and space manufacturing devices if you don't have to have multiple ports.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Almost a phablet (and $1000?)


You said high end! One of the next iPhones will probably be nearly as big and probably more expensive. 


FridgeMagnet said:


> ...increasingly fewer high end phones have headphone sockets, and in six months' time, I predict none will. I like them but it saves money and space manufacturing devices if you don't have to have multiple ports.


I'll probably be forced to get a phone like that sooner or later but no one is ever going to convince me that the minuscule amount of space saved is worth the inconvenience and extra expense of adapters/USB earphones.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 9, 2018)

The xiaomi m8 looks much sexier in my opinion and is a fraction of the price. Not sure how it stacks up spec wise. No headphone jack on that either.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2018)

cybershot said:


> The xiaomi m8 looks much sexier in my opinion and is a fraction of the price. Not sure how it stacks up spec wise. No headphone jack on that either.


The Samsung S9 is still - to my eyes - the best looking smartphone out there. The screen is wonderful. And it has an earphone jack.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 9, 2018)

Lack of headphone jack is annoying, but the notch is the worst 'development' in mobile phone technology I can remember.

I'll never get a phone with a notch.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 9, 2018)

Does anyone even make USB-C headphones? Lightning ones are popular for obvious reasons but what about USB-C? Is it just assumed that people use Bluetooth?

Also, the whole thing is bullshit.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Does anyone even make USB-C headphones? Lightning ones are popular for obvious reasons but what about USB-C? Is it just assumed that people use Bluetooth?
> 
> Also, the whole thing is bullshit.



Apparently so. 

Best USB-C headphones

I think ditching a headphone socket is daft, although when I do get round to getting some new ones they will be Bluetooth. I've already got a million things to charge, one more won't make a difference.


----------



## cheesethief (Aug 10, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Lack of headphone jack is annoying, but the notch is the worst 'development' in mobile phone technology I can remember.
> 
> I'll never get a phone with a notch.


I feel very much the same, it just messes with my sense of aesthetics too much. I'm overly sensitive to things that feel visually incongruous or just conspicuously out of place - whether it's a pair of mismatched shoes, a badly hung picture or a lone baked bean on a plate, I can't always put my finger on it, but I know when it feels "wrong". And those screen notches definitely feel wrong.

I replaced my smartphone only a few months back so don't expect to have to upgrade for at least 3 or 4 years (my previous phone lasted a good 5 years), and I'm hoping by then they'll have cracked the technology required to put all the sensor gubbins actually underneath the screen itself, thereby consigning the vile notch to a regrettable historical footnote.


----------



## salem (Aug 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Does anyone even make USB-C headphones? Lightning ones are popular for obvious reasons but what about USB-C? Is it just assumed that people use Bluetooth?


My USB-C port quickly became loose to the point that while it charges fine on a surface I couldn't chuck it in a bag with a powerbank to charge on the move as it falls out quite easily. Apparently it's designed that way to stop it breaking but I don't see that being compatible with headphone usage. Although by the time you've got usb-c headphones you might as well go bluetooth - tbf for commuting etc I wouldn't go back to cables and I can't remember the last time I used the headphone port on my phone.



cheesethief said:


> I replaced my smartphone only a few months back so don't expect to have to upgrade for at least 3 or 4 years (my previous phone lasted a good 5 years), and I'm hoping by then they'll have cracked the technology required to put all the sensor gubbins actually underneath the screen itself, thereby consigning the vile notch to a regrettable historical footnote.



Agree on the notch front. I much prefer a squared off screen even if that means loosing the few mm off the top (it's not really any use with a big fucking notch in the middle anyway!) I'm not really a fan of edge to edge screens either though, feel too vulnerable.

A couple of phones have started to put the forward facing cameras etc on a pop up bit which solves the problem, albeit adding a load of complexity and moving parts to go wrong in the process.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> I'm hoping by then they'll have cracked the technology required to put all the sensor gubbins actually underneath the screen itself, thereby consigning the vile notch to a regrettable historical footnote.



The Xiaomi M8 already does this.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't see the problem with bluetooth headphones personally    but I only use headphones very occasionally.  What problems have people had with them?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I don't see the problem with bluetooth headphones personally    but I only use headphones very occasionally.  What problems have people had with them?



apart from losing charge when listening to something, I've had none. As long as you ensure you get AptX compatible ones, the sound quality is pretty good. Only a real audiophile is going to notice the difference.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 10, 2018)

cybershot said:


> The Xiaomi M8 already does this.


Are you on commission? Or held hostage somewhere?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Are you on commission? Or held hostage somewhere?



iPhone X user, so erm, no.


----------



## cheesethief (Aug 10, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I don't see the problem with bluetooth headphones personally    but I only use headphones very occasionally.  What problems have people had with them?


It's something else to have to keep charged up, occasionally get connectivity issues. On balance I think the advantages of bluetooth headphones outweigh the disadvantages. But it's one of those excruciatingly divisive issues that will have people snorting with righteous indignation for many years to come. Eventually people will wonder what all the fuss was about and young children will marvel at wired headphones in museum displays whilst asking their dad if those are what cavemen used.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I don't see the problem with bluetooth headphones personally    but I only use headphones very occasionally.  What problems have people had with them?


You're on a long train/plane journey. Your Bluetooth earphone batteries go dead while the bloke next to you keep on enjoying music with his magic, no-batteries required, keep going forever wired earphones.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> It's something else to have to keep charged up, occasionally get connectivity issues. On balance I think the advantages of bluetooth headphones outweigh the disadvantages. But it's one of those excruciatingly divisive issues that will have people snorting with righteous indignation for many years to come. Eventually people will wonder what all the fuss was about and young children will marvel at wired headphones in museum displays whilst asking their dad if those are what cavemen used.


Until the battery life extends into weeks/months, that day will be a long way away.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> You're on a long train/plane journey. Your Bluetooth earphone batteries go dead while the bloke next to you keep on enjoying music with his magic, no-batteries required, keep going forever wired earphones.



True, but we do have things like powerbanks...


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> True, but we do have things like powerbanks...



And at £15-£20 a pop for decent ones, buying two pairs doesn't exactly break the bank. If anything, the cost of a powerbank. 

You don't need to spend close three digits on a pair, anyone that does, is insane.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> True, but we do have things like powerbanks...


Which of course no one ever forgets to take with them. or charge up. Or bring along the USB connecting lead? 

Forcing people into using something that (a)  needs to be charged all the time (b) costs more (c) uses up your phone's battery life and (d) offers worse sound for the money is a shit idea.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 10, 2018)

I have some airpods but always carry a backup set of wired earbuds just in case if I'm going on a long journey.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> I have some airpods but always carry a backup set of wired earbuds just in case if I'm going on a long journey.


Well that looks like a forward step!


----------



## cheesethief (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Until the battery life extends into weeks/months, that day will be a long way away.


Indeed, I tend to use bluetooth earbuds at work where I've got ready access to power sources, and where headphone cables get in the way of a keyboard, but when out travelling still rely on the less fallible wired headphones.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2018)

Also worth mentioning pretty much all of these no headphone jack phones come with an adapter, so there's nothing stopping you using your old headphones anyway, other than if your phone itself runs out of juice!

Oh, except the Pixel 3, which isn't coming with an adapter at the moment by the looks of things!


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Also worth mentioning pretty much all of these no headphone jack phones come with an adapter, so there's nothing stopping you using your old headphones anyway, other than if your phone itself runs out of juice!
> 
> Oh, except the Pixel 3, which isn't coming with an adapter at the moment by the looks of things!


The adapter is another thing to lose/forget and you're rucked if you want to do the everyday task of charging your phone and listening to music on the move.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> The adapter is another thing to lose/forget and you're rucked if you want to do the everyday task of charging your phone and listening to music on the move.



Hmm, the 3.5 jack fits in tight into the adapter (at least with the iPhone supplied one) so it would be pretty hard to lose on the move in my opinion, it's literally like a small extension of the existing lead, it's not going to come loose unless it's tugged with force. The only way you're going to lose it is when you misplace it after using the headphones as normal.

Again, depending on how much of an audiophile you actually are, and I'm wondering if anyone in this thread that uses wired headphones actually has a pair that are so expensive you use religiously on your commutes, just have an extra pair that's used with the phone.

I have wired headphones at work, and wireless ones at work, I have loads of wired headphones at home, and 2 wireless pairs at home. None of these headphones cost me anymore than £20.

No one really goes out knowing they are going to be using their phone loads with less than 50% charge, and if you do, you probably already carry a powerbank, so it's horses for courses.

Also the Pixel 2, didn't have a headphone jack did it? Amazing that 12 months on, next model of phone on, and this is still more of a sour point than that fucking ugly notch!


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Hmm, the 3.5 jack fits in tight into the adapter (at least with the iPhone supplied one) so it would be pretty hard to lose on the move in my opinion, it's literally like a small extension of the existing lead, it's not going to come loose unless it's tugged with force. The only way you're going to lose it is when you misplace it after using the headphones as normal.


Strange how having a lumpy adaptor on your earphone lead or earphones that only work for 5 hours and sound worse than cheaper ones can be promoted as some sort of improvement.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Strange how having a lumpy adaptor on your earphone lead or earphones that only work for 5 hours and sound worse than cheaper ones can be promoted as some sort of improvement.



My main point was, that if you go out with a phone less than 50% charged and lose juice, you ain't going to be listening to music full stop, wired or not wired headphones. I think in the grand scheme of things, I'd rather have wireless headphones and a powerbank that can charge either when it comes to it.


----------



## salem (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> You're on a long train/plane journey. Your Bluetooth earphone batteries go dead while the bloke next to you keep on enjoying music with his magic, no-batteries required, keep going forever wired earphones.


I think airplane mode on my phone turns off bluetooth anyway so your bluetooth headset is useless even if charged.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm still using 


salem said:


> I think airplane mode on my phone turns off bluetooth anyway so your bluetooth headset is useless even if charged.



You can probably re-enable just the Bluetooth...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Well that looks like a forward step!



It's the smallest of inconveniences really, far outweighed by not being tethered to a handset. Personally speaking.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm ditching wires at some point, the only reason I havnt yet is just don't use headphones that much.

However I'm curious what advantage does it give the manufacturers? Its not like it takes up much space. Makes it easier to waterproof?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2018)

I was using the wired lightning headphones with the iPhone X to start with, and I decided to buy some wireless ones to just test with. I now have 3 pairs, 2 at home (one sports, one overears) and a pair at work. I haven't looked back since. 

Especially commuting on trains, no more bag getting in the way of cable, no more being careful moving my head around and them popping out my ears because the cable has got caught in my bag or pocket or whatever. No cable in the way at keyboards, I can just go to the loo, with headphones still in.

The benefits outweigh the battery recharge situation, which is only an issue if you're travelling longer than 4 hours, then yes, I'd have the wired ones on backup. Battery on the iPhone X isn't really an issue, coming close to 12 months, more apps, more use, system updates, more stuff using bluetooth, it hardly takes a dent. 

If I was out all day commuting, needing to use GPS if I was in a city I'm not used to, then again, I'd probably also equip myself with a powerbank. Odds are on a journey like this, I'm going to have a bag of some sort on me, so storage isn't an issue. I can charge the headphones when I'm not listening, they don't take long to charge, and if I want to charge the phone, I can do that while back on the commute or after the headphones. I think people make the no headphone jack more of an inconvenience to themselves. 

It really is the smallest of inconveniences, and if you're a heavy commuter, you're probably carrying a powerbank anyway. Android user, it's the same cable as what charges your phone, so what extra are you really carrying about with you? Potentially Nothing! At worse, a spare spare of USB-C/Lightning headphones. Not much of a chore, unless you have to have the massive over ear ones, but most of those fold up now and take up minimum storage. 

Unless you're a proper man's man of course, and everything you ever need on you, should be able to fit in your jean pockets! then yeah, you're probably fucked.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 10, 2018)

salem said:


> I think airplane mode on my phone turns off bluetooth anyway so your bluetooth headset is useless even if charged.



iPhone X it turns bluetooth off, but allows you turn it back on, while still being in airplane mode. I believe the olny actual time you need to be in airplane mode these days is during landing and taking off, at which point the air stewards make everyone take out their headphones anyway.


----------



## cheesethief (Aug 10, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm ditching wires at some point, the only reason I havnt yet is just don't use headphones that much.
> 
> However I'm curious what advantage does it give the manufacturers? Its not like it takes up much space. Makes it easier to waterproof?


Yeah, easier to waterproof, and opens up a bit of extra space - which is obviously at a premium in modern mobiles.

Some might also argue that it allows certain phenomenally wealthy companies the opportunity to flog more high priced accessories to their already indentured customers.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

Comparably speaking, Bluetooth earphones offer worse sound quality than wired ones.



> *1) Wired headphones perform better*
> 
> This one’s a gimme: Bluetooth simply doesn’t have the bandwidth or the performance ceiling to keep up with the best wired headphones. That’s not to say that all wired headphones are better than all Bluetooth headphones. Oh no. That just means that the performance ceiling—and floor—is much, _much_ higher. Ever wonder why the most high-end headphones out there are all wired monstrosities chained to amps? It’s because Bluetooth can’t hack higher quality audio as well as wired cans can.





> In the future, wireless audio will easily beat the _crap_ out of our current wired headphones where audio quality is concerned via digital audio transmission. However, that day isn’t today: and if you _really_ want the best of digital audio, you need a cable—be it USB-C, Lightning, XLR, or your standard 3.5mm.





> Bluetooth headphones are undeniably convenient when you discount the headaches associated with having to charge the damn thing. However, when you’re paying $50-100 more for the same set of headphones—and the wired version works just as well—you may want to just save the money to spend on better things.





> *5) Reliability*
> 
> Now for the kill shot: Bluetooth just isn’t as reliable as a directly-wired connection, and that’s a big deal.
> 
> ...



5 Reasons not to buy Bluetooth headphones


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2018)

Suspect most people would struggle to notice the difference. 

As for reliability I use Bluetooth loads, to the car and to a speaker. Can't say I've noticed any issues, be suprised if it was different with headphones.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Suspect most people would struggle to notice the difference.
> 
> As for reliability I use Bluetooth loads, to the car and to a speaker. Can't say I've noticed any issues, be suprised if it was different with headphones.


I've got a Bluetooth speaker at home and it wigs out a bit sometimes. No big deal as such but if I want to really take in a new album, I'll play it through the wired hi fi.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> I've got a Bluetooth speaker at home and it wigs out a bit sometimes. No big deal as such but if I want to really take in a new album, I'll play it through the wired hi fi.



Sure. All my proper stereo kit is so old and second hand that it was made before, Bluetooth and MP3s were even a thing.

Anyways way I feel is that Bluetooth headphones are the future, despite their inconveniences, but it doesn't mean the manufacturers have to dump the port. Much as I feel about SD cards. I probably store less locally these days, but I'm glad I've got it. I'm more annoyed about loss removable batteries. Not because I'm ever going to carry round a load to change in a field, but I plan to hold on to my phones longer then very well hammered lithium batteries charge cycles.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 10, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I feel is that Bluetooth headphones are the future


The immediate future, sure.

But now the old way has been broken, expect to see lots of new standards popping up. What's that, you've only got Bluetooth 4.2 headphones? Nah, they don't want on the Pixel 7, you'll need AptX+HAR convertor, or just buy a new pair. Oh and they won't work on the iPhone 2X10, as that uses AppleTooth now....etc., etc.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sure. All my proper stereo kit is so old and second hand that it was made before, Bluetooth and MP3s were even a thing.
> 
> Anyways way I feel is that Bluetooth headphones are the future, despite their inconveniences, but it doesn't mean the manufacturers have to dump the port. Much as I feel about SD cards. I probably store less locally these days, but I'm glad I've got it. I'm more annoyed about loss removable batteries. Not because I'm ever going to carry round a load to change in a field, but I plan to hold on to my phones longer then very well hammered lithium batteries charge cycles.


Well that's another thing. Because of the finite life of batteries, Bluetooth earphones come with built in obsolescence (listen to the cheers of the manufacturers!), unlike wired earphones which can, more or less, go on forever. More waste and more expenditure sure seems like a rubbish future.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Well that's another thing. Because of the finite life of batteries, Bluetooth earphones come with built in obsolescence (listen to the cheers of the manufacturers!), unlike wired earphones which can, more or less, go on forever. More waste and more expenditure sure seems like a rubbish future.



Yeah. I'm not in the market for high end ones though so can live with that on a personal level, but tech is increasingly wasteful. I'll change the battery on my S8 and guess that will be easier enough to get done, but what about my Chromebook and other tech? My Bluetooth speaker, my hands free ear piece, my ecigs. The list goes on...


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yeah. I'm not in the market for high end ones though so can live with that on a personal level, but tech is increasingly wasteful. I'll change the battery on my S8 and guess that will be easier enough to get done, but what about my Chromebook and other tech? My Bluetooth speaker, my hands free ear piece, my ecigs. The list goes on...


I think your laptop will be good for quite a few years yet - and you can always run it off the mains if the batteries fuck up - but those tiny batteries on Bluetooth earphones _start_ from a position of a pretty awful battery life, and once that's diminished, they become totally useless.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2018)

If this really is the Pixel 3 it looks SHIT.  That notch is even worse than the Apple one.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 17, 2018)

Yeah must admit I'm not bothered by the pixel.

On the Bluetooth debate: I have Bluetooth headphones at the moment, they have 40 hours of battery life, and they came with a cable so that I can reconnect them like normal headphones if I need too. Absolute no brainer really. I love being able to move around freely and not having to get wires in the way. No regrets really.


----------



## alcopop (Aug 17, 2018)

editor said:


> I think your laptop will be good for quite a few years yet - and you can always run it off the mains if the batteries fuck up - but those tiny batteries on Bluetooth earphones _start_ from a position of a pretty awful battery life, and once that's diminished, they become totally useless.


Bluetooth Wireless Headset Battery Replacement


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Bluetooth Wireless Headset Battery Replacement


Pretty good at taking apart small Bluetooth earphones that aren't designed to be taken apart by consumers and then fitting in the tiny batteries are you? Reckon your average consumer will have the slightest idea how to do this warranty voiding fiddly operation? 

Here. Watch and learn before you post up another utterly pointless link:


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Pretty good at taking apart small Bluetooth earphones that aren't designed to be taken apart by consumers and then fitting in the tiny batteries are you? Reckon your average consumer will have the slightest idea how to do this warranty voiding fiddly operation?
> 
> Here. Watch and learn before you post up another utterly pointless link:




This seems like unnecessary rudeness.

I don't think the batteries will need replacing before a warranty runs out either.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 18, 2018)

What model are those out of curiosity?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 18, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> Yeah must admit I'm not bothered by the pixel.
> 
> On the Bluetooth debate: I have Bluetooth headphones at the moment, they have 40 hours of battery life, and they came with a cable so that I can reconnect them like normal headphones if I need too. Absolute no brainer really. I love being able to move around freely and not having to get wires in the way. No regrets really.





editor said:


> Pretty good at taking apart small Bluetooth earphones that aren't designed to be taken apart by consumers and then fitting in the tiny batteries are you? Reckon your average consumer will have the slightest idea how to do this warranty voiding fiddly operation?
> 
> Here. Watch and learn before you post up another utterly pointless link:




Although expensive, Airpod batteries are immense, and while yes, battery will lower over time, I think compared to lower end market stuff they will last significently longer. Obviously they haven't been around long enough to throw figures, but I'm going out on a limb saying you'll probably get 10 years solid usage out of them (if you don't lose them)

Obviously for the price, compared to wired headphones, which essentially, can and should last longer, that one's going to come down to preference.

If you're spending £15 quid on a pair that can last 8 hours, then instead of dicking around you're just going to buy a new pair, and they are only going to get better, even at the cheap end of the market over time. In fact I'd say the improvements in just the last 12 months compared to the first pair I purchased, and the pair I recently purchased for my OH is significant enough, that I'm considering replacing a pair I use.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> This seems like unnecessary rudeness.
> 
> I don't think the batteries will need replacing before a warranty runs out either.


The batteries will categorically get worse and worse over time, and once the warranty runs out you'll be stuffed, as this buyer discovered:


>


----------



## cybershot (Aug 18, 2018)

It's the same with all brands, including Bose, and no doubt Google when they release theirs.

I'd suggest those users were probably victim of an iOS 11 bug, which has been fixed. Apple were also replacing pairs with reported bad battery without too much of a fuss around the time of that post, don't know if this is still the case.

Anyway, back to Pixel 3 chat.....


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2018)

I know at some point I'll have no choice but to buy one of these fucking things, but - yuk!







Google updates USB-C to 3.5mm headphone adapter ahead of the Pixel 3


----------



## cybershot (Oct 9, 2018)

Updating page of all the stuff from the pixel 3 announcement. Lots of other stuff here than just the phone.

pixel3event articles on Engadget

The new Pixel 3 and Pixel 3 XL are available to pre-order today in the US starting at $799 and $899, respectively, with shipping commencing October 18th. Both sizes will come in regular white and black finishes, as well as more flamboyant pale pink. You can grab them from Google's online store, on contracts through Project Fi and bean-spilling Verizon. On October 21st, the new phones will hit 12 other markets, including Canada, Australia, several European countries including the UK, as well as parts of Asia.

The 128GB model is $999 for those that like to quote high end prices. No larger storage options than that! 

Almost a grand for an Android phone.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Updating page of all the stuff from the pixel 3 announcement. Lots of other stuff here than just the phone.
> 
> pixel3event articles on Engadget
> 
> ...


"Almost a grand" is still better than "one and a half grand"


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

In come the video reviews


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

Here's the official page. The 3 starts from $799 and the XL from $899 so way out of my price bracket. 

This is good 



> Pixel 3 comes with an 18 Watt fast charger in the box, which can give you seven hours of use in 15 minutes of charging. With our AI-powered Adaptive Battery technique, Pixel 3 prioritizes battery power for your most important apps to make your phone last all day.
> 
> Alongside Pixel 3, we’re also introducing Pixel Stand, our new, Qi compliant wireless charger (sold separately). While charging in the Pixel Stand, your phone turns into a smart visual and audio experience powered by the Google Assistant, similar to Google Home Hub. It answers your questions, plays music, helps you control smart home devices, transitions into a photo frame when idle, and much more. If you set an alarm, your screen will gently brighten over 15 minutes before your alarm goes off, mimicking the sunrise and helping you wake up naturally. Pixel 3 also comes with dual front-firing speakers tuned by a GRAMMY®-winning music producer to turn your phone into a powerful speaker. Customers who activate a Pixel 3 or Pixel 3 XL by December 31, 2018 can get six months of free YouTube Music Premium.



Google Pixel 3: Make every day more extraordinary


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

The camera was already class-leading and there's some useful stuff in here 



> Capture smiles, not blinks: A feature we call Top Shot uses AI to help you capture the perfect photo every time. When you take a motion photo, it captures alternate shots in HDR+, then recommends the best one—even if it’s not exactly when you hit the shutter—looking for those where everyone is smiling, with eyes open, and facing the camera.
> 
> 
> Get better zoom: When you zoom in on a phone camera, the image looks grainy. Super Res Zoom is a computational photography technique, traditionally used for astronomy and scientific imaging, that produces sharp details when you zoom.
> ...


----------



## cybershot (Oct 9, 2018)

editor said:


> "Almost a grand" is still better than "one and a half grand"



The trick is. Don’t release a 512GB model and then you can’t charge that much as it doesn’t exist.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 9, 2018)

No headphone jack! 

And that notch! 

The pixel stand is $75!!!


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

cybershot said:


> No headphone jack!
> 
> And that notch!
> 
> The pixel stand is $75!!!


As I said right from the start - the notch is crap and the lack of a headphone socket sucks on any phone. Being Android, there'll be no end of super cheap alternatives to the Pixel stand, not that I'll be buying one.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 9, 2018)

editor said:


> As I said right from the start - the notch is crap and the lack of a headphone socket sucks on any phone. Being Android, there'll be no end of super cheap alternatives to the Pixel stand, not that I'll be buying one.



To be fair, it’s pretty cool. But an accessory that basically is a google home dock for your phone should cost as much as the google home mini (£50) if not less. In my opinion.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

cybershot said:


> To be fair, it’s pretty cool. But an accessory that basically is a google home dock for your phone should cost as much as the google home mini (£50) if not less. In my opinion.


Well, you're getting Google Home *and* a wireless charging dock. And I'd be surprised if you won't be able to pick it up for less than £70 after a while.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 9, 2018)

To put things into context with the price. And no doubt the specs are probably better on the pixel 3, you certainly get a better camera but The iPhone xr at 64gb storage As apples base competitor. Costs less.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 9, 2018)

They’re definitely putting a lot of effort into promoting the camera - eg partnering with Annie Leibovitz and


> At the launch, Google said it had given the phone to publisher Condé Nast, and its photographers had used it shoot the covers of seven of its magazines. Those include pictures of Ryan Gosling for GQ and Cardi B for W. The magazines will be on newsstands soon.



I mean sure this doesn’t actually say anything about the camera apart from “google really wants to promote it” but maybe, in a world where there are increasingly few obvious differences between phones in terms of hardware, cameras (and their software) are one of the few distinguishing factors.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They’re definitely putting a lot of effort into promoting the camera - eg partnering with Annie Leibovitz and
> 
> 
> I mean sure this doesn’t actually say anything about the camera apart from “google really wants to promote it” but maybe, in a world where there are increasingly few obvious differences between phones in terms of hardware, cameras (and their software) are one of the few distinguishing factors.


With favourable lighting and a talented photographer, I'd say it's been possible to create magazine quality on all sorts of phones for years on end.

That said, the camera in the last Pixel was one of the very best, so I wouldn't be surprised if the Pixel 3 has the best mobile camera EVAH!


----------



## MBV (Oct 9, 2018)

*watches Pixel 2 prices*


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 9, 2018)

editor said:


> With favourable lighting and a talented photographer, I'd say it's been possible to create magazine quality on all sorts of phones for years on end.
> 
> That said, the camera in the last Pixel was one of the very best, so I wouldn't be surprised if the Pixel 3 has the best mobile camera EVAH!


Yeah, a basic phone camera certainly has the basic power to do a magazine cover, plus all these magazine shoots (and I'm pretty sure I've heard of it being done before) will have full studio lighting, auxiliary lenses and a lot of photoshop too - and people who know how to play to the phone's strengths.

It's an interesting marketing move though, with both Google and Apple trying really hard to promote the cameras on their phones. There used to be a "premium compact" market of high-spec but easy-to-use cameras basically for rich (or aspirational) people. Now that phones have taken over the market that compacts previously had, maybe it's a similar group being chased.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

Ohm the charger is rather clever: 



> All that's great, but for me the magic is in how the Pixel 3 is able to recognize not just the Pixel Stand itself, but tell the difference between specific units.
> 
> Having Assistant remind you about your schedule is nice at home, but maybe you'd prefer not to have all that info popping up when powering the phone on a generic Qi charger in a public space. Or maybe you'd love Photos to display pics of your family when charging with the Pixel Stand on your bedside table, but not when docked on the Stand you keep in your office. How can the Pixel 3 tell these use cases apart?
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2018)

Here's the promo


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 10, 2018)

Absolutely fucking hideous.


----------



## paolo (Oct 12, 2018)

John Gruber, Daring Fireball:

“I watched the Made by Google keynote video, and was in New York yesterday for some hands-on time with their new products. Nicole Nguyen’s summary of the Pixel 3 is the best I’ve seen — really does capture just about everything you should know about it. She’s got a video of the new Call Screening feature in action — man oh man, do I want that feature on iOS.”


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2018)

Turns out that charging thing is pretty good - Google Pixel Stand review: The best accessory Google has ever made

The camera is chuffing great - Google Pixel 3 and 3 XL review: the best camera gets a better phone

And the display even better - DisplayMate gives Pixel 3 XL highest-ever grade of A+, excels in every test


----------



## mauvais (Oct 15, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's an interesting marketing move though, with both Google and Apple trying really hard to promote the cameras on their phones. There used to be a "premium compact" market of high-spec but easy-to-use cameras basically for rich (or aspirational) people. Now that phones have taken over the market that compacts previously had, maybe it's a similar group being chased.


Simpler than that, it's the only remaining hardware function that's still got any meaningful development left in it, and thus the only straightforward product differentiator, or 'thing to sell'.

There's a little more going on in the world of device-bundled software but to a fair extent, and a growing one, you can just wait for that and it'll eventually arrive on older hardware. By the time that _really_ stops happening and you feel like you're missing out on things, the device is probably worn out.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

Here's how some of the camera magic works:



Google AI Blog: See Better and Further with Super Res Zoom on the Pixel 3

Here's some whooping


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

Interesting piece - 


> *THE PIXEL COMPETES WITH THE IPHONE FOR MIND SHARE, NOT MARKET SHARE*
> Apple can no longer claim to have the best camera on a phone. Google gets to say that. If my illustrated love poems to the Pixel camera haven’t been enough to convince you, check out what _The Wall Street Journal_ and _The New York Times_ have had to say about the first two Pixel generations. This year, Google is investing substantially in amplifying the message about its camera lead. It has recruited famous photographer Annie Leibovitz — previously a vocal endorser of the iPhone’s camera — to do a photo tour of the United States with a Pixel in hand, and it’s paid Condé Nast to shoot seven different magazines’ covers with the Pixel, featuring such high-profile stars as Ryan Gosling. Google isn’t trying to make money out of its phone business as much as it’s working to pad out its reputation as a tech leader.





> Even without selling tens of millions of phones every quarter, Google has an influence on the smartphone market purely by virtue of those phones’ existence. Apple will never be content with being second best, and the latest iPhone camera system — undeniably Apple’s best to date — bears a striking resemblance to the computational photography approach pioneered by Google. You don’t have to believe that Apple copied Google to see how much less impressive the iPhone XS is to anyone who’s seen the results produced by the Pixel’s camera. And the number of people aware of the Pixel is far larger and growing much more rapidly than the number of people who own one.



Why Google’s Pixel phones matter


----------



## MBV (Oct 16, 2018)

Tempted editor ?


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

dfm said:


> Tempted editor ?


Out of my price range, sadly.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

Shot on a Pixel 3 apparently.  Could probably do the same with a load of current high end phones.


----------



## paolo (Oct 22, 2018)

John Gruber, who does the Daring Fireball blog, was a very big thumbs up on the computational photography.

He went to the launch, and in his last podcast was gushing about the top photo feature.

Gruber normally covers Apple stuff.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2018)

OK, now here's something that is going to tempt me seeing as I do a LOT of low light photography












Google's 'Night Sight' Mode Is Downright Amazing « Android :: Gadget Hacks

Go to 1 min



More: Google Pixel's new Night Sight mode in Google Camera app is incredible


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2018)

if a review could purr, this one would

Google Pixel 3 XL review: big is still beautiful


----------



## paolo (Oct 24, 2018)

Awesome. Even my f1.4 SLR lens couldn’t do that.

With the Pixel 3, Google are killing it on computational photography. Which is where it’s all going now.

The other phone companies have been leapfrogged, and the traditional camera companies are looking like relics - in terms of this new way of processing.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2018)

paolo said:


> Awesome. Even my f1.4 SLR lens couldn’t do that.
> 
> With the Pixel 3, Google are killing it on computational photography. Which is where it’s all going now.
> 
> The other phone companies have been leapfrogged, and the traditional camera companies are looking like relics - in terms of this new way of processing.


Yep. Could you imagine this tech inside a proper dSLR?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 24, 2018)

paolo said:


> Awesome. Even my f1.4 SLR lens couldn’t do that.
> 
> With the Pixel 3, Google are killing it on computational photography. Which is where it’s all going now.
> 
> The other phone companies have been leapfrogged, and the traditional camera companies are looking like relics - in terms of this new way of processing.


I think you're getting a bit ahead of yourself there. Computational photography has its place but it's no substitute for the same thing done right without it, at least where feasible. You can usually build up a better version of the truth by taking in more data and averaging it, but you can have all the data you like and if it's bad data you get a bad average and a bad result. Better to have good data from a single capture. Plus once you start taking in data beyond a single exposure you open yourself up to all kinds of artefacts and errors; most panoramas I've taken with a phone have something wrong with them, and no it's not technique.


----------



## paolo (Oct 24, 2018)

editor said:


> Yep. Could you imagine this tech inside a proper dSLR?



Quite... and whilst they’re there, add a SIM card slot, make WiFi standard. Have options to auto-upload to a choice of providers. Google, Apple, Adobe


mauvais said:


> I think you're getting a bit ahead of yourself there. Computational photography has its place but it's no substitute for the same thing done right without it, at least where feasible. You can usually build up a better version of the truth by taking in more data and averaging it, but you can have all the data you like and if it's bad data you get a bad average and a bad result. Better to have good data from a single capture. Plus once you start taking in data beyond a single exposure you open yourself up to all kinds of artefacts and errors; most panoramas I've taken with a phone have something wrong with them, and no it's not technique.



I’ll politely disagree

Let’s reframe this:

- Manual computational photography. This is what you’re describing. Shoot the requisite images, locked off ideally, then work it through on a computer with separately purchased software.

- Real time in-camera computational photography. Job done for you.

Very different in terms of usability.

I think think it will become an *option*


----------



## mauvais (Oct 24, 2018)

paolo said:


> Quite... and whilst they’re there, add a SIM card slot, make WiFi standard. Have options to auto-upload to a choice of providers. Google, Apple, Adobe
> 
> 
> I’ll politely disagree
> ...


Sure, if like-for-like. But it's not. A DSLR or equivalent still has such an advantage in its latitude (optics, dynamic range, sensor size) that in a lot of use cases you don't need combination-based calculation in the first place. Then there's a middle ground where the phone can do something more for you, maybe getting it right, and that utility beats the complexity of getting a better result in post.

Computational photography is a good thing because it's another tool in the toolbox and anything that extends the possibilities where you might have hit a limit is useful. It'll be great when it appears in more conservative equipment like DSLRs, and no reason it shouldn't. The _trend_ puts phone makers in a good competitive position and I agree on that, but I'm not at all sold on the idea that they've already been 'leapfrogged'. Depends what you're comparing. Is a £1k+ DSLR body fair comparison to a £800 phone? Apples and oranges isn't it.


----------



## paolo (Oct 24, 2018)

When I said leapfrogged, the context was other phone makers.

Nonetheless, I’d say Google, and behind them Apple, are doing better with in-camera HDR than say Canon.

Canon does try this. They’re not eschewing this in the way you allude to.

The issue is they do it *badly*.

As Editor says... imagine this tech, done properly, on a proper big deal sensor. It would would be a lot better than the likes of Canon are currently toting.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

Pixel 3 XL glitch is causing a second notch to appear, but a fix is coming


----------



## mauvais (Oct 31, 2018)

What I don't understand about this ^ is why is it rendered at all?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2018)

Bundles & Special Offers on Google Devices - Google Store

Fair drop in price


----------



## MBV (Nov 22, 2018)

Getting tempted by the non XL Pixel 2. Can I live without a headphone jack!?


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2018)

There's plenty of rumours of a Pixel 3 Lite coming out - cheaper but with the same amazing camera. 








> The Pixel 3 Lite is the phone on the left, with a taller screen and aspect ratio, at 5.56-inches and 18.5:9. It is powered by the Snapdragon 670 chip and has 4GB of RAM. 32- and 64GB options will likely be available, and powering everything is a 2,915mAh battery.
> 
> Camera-wise, the Pixel 3 Lite will most likely feature the same 12MP shooter found on the Pixel 3, as well as the 8MP front-facing unit. Judging by the frequency of the leaks, we can assume an official announcement should not be far out. However, rumor has it that the Pixel 3 Lite will not have a very wide availability; Google might limit it to certain regions and countries, but we’ll have to wait for official wording on that.



Google Pixel 3 Lite poses next to its high-end sibling

#interested


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2018)

If this Pixel 3 Lite actually exists - a cheaper version of the Pixel 3 but with the same camera and - oh yes! - a headphone jack, I am IN!

Google Pixel 3 Lite: News, Rumors, Release Date, Specs, and More!


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 26, 2018)

editor said:


> a headphone jack


Not going to happen.


----------



## MBV (Nov 26, 2018)

editor said:


> If this Pixel 3 Lite actually exists - a cheaper version of the Pixel 3 but with the same camera and - oh yes! - a headphone jack, I am IN!
> 
> Google Pixel 3 Lite: News, Rumors, Release Date, Specs, and More!



Ditto


----------



## Riklet (Dec 11, 2018)

Headphone jack here we come!

when it's less than 300 quid I might get one. cant really justify spending more than that on a phone, personally


----------



## greenfield (Dec 25, 2018)

I treated myself to one of these for Christmas and I love it!

I think it's interesting, though, that Google doesn't seem to want to innovate in terms of design, leaving that to Apple and Samsung


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 29, 2018)

was going to go for this, but the battery life is average so will pass.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 29, 2018)

editor said:


> There's plenty of rumours of a Pixel 3 Lite coming out - cheaper but with the same amazing camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2,915mAh battery battery? terrible. defo not interested in this either.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 30, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> 2,915mAh battery battery? terrible. defo not interested in this either.



For what it's worth, I've got an original Pixel, and the latest Android version is so abstemious with power usage that my phone's 2-year-old battery is pretty much as good as new.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> 2,915mAh battery battery? terrible. defo not interested in this either.


If you think the size of the battery is the sole means to judge a phone's battery life, you're being very silly indeed.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 30, 2018)

not buying. sorry.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> not buying. sorry.


Good job no one is asking you to.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 31, 2018)

editor said:


> If you think the size of the battery is the sole means to judge a phone's battery life, you're being very silly indeed.



Indeed. Whilst not in the same league on paper my Nokia 8 has a similar battery size to my S8. The reality is it lasts a lot longer and that's comparing them both from new.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 31, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> not buying. sorry.



On that note I am also out.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2018)

This is BRILLIANT


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 31, 2018)

how hard is it to answer. hang up straight away and block the number? the amount of time you spend reading the text, realising it's a spam call and blocking the number is the same time it takes to answer and mark as spam.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> how hard is it to answer. hang up straight away and block the number? the amount of time you spend reading the text, realising it's a spam call and blocking the number is the same time it takes to answer and mark as spam.


Spam calls really wind me up so I'd LOVE to have this feature.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 16, 2019)

You can ID spam calls already with apps like Hiya.

The spammer being able to talk text at me is unwelcome.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

mauvais said:


> You can ID spam calls already with apps like Hiya.
> 
> The spammer being able to talk text at me is unwelcome.


Each to their own but I'd like to say what the call is about before being interrupted and having to answer it - and having the option to send an instant message back depending on what the call is about.

I'm not so keen on letting a 3rd party access my calls.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

I just took a look at the permissions that Hiya needs:



> This app has access to:
> In-app purchases
> Allows the user to make purchases from within this app
> Contacts
> ...



Feature here Best Caller ID App to Filter or Block Spam Phone Calls: Hiya vs Truecaller


----------



## mauvais (Jan 16, 2019)

Most of that is required to do its job. Some of Android's permissions system is a bit confusing.

Photos and purchases, I don't know.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

That Pixel 3 Lite rumour is not going away



Pre-production Pixel 3 Lite shown off in video with headphone jack and plastic body

If it does exist it won't be announced before Google I/O 2019 which is miles away (May).


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

So the Pixel completely destroys the iPhone and the rest of the competition when it comes to low light shots




Photo battle between the iPhone and the Pixel has a surprising winner


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2019)

That's just software though, so theoretically an iOS update could improve night photos for even older iPhones, if they wanted to. (They won't) You can probably already improve it with 3rd party apps. Rarely take photos at night though.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

cybershot said:


> You can probably already improve it with 3rd party apps.


You won't get anywhere near what the Pixel is achieving though.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2019)

editor said:


> You won't get anywhere near what the Pixel is achieving though.



Looking at the rest of that twitter thread, you can, it just involves more pissing about with manual settings, or installing 3rd party app that tries to automate it. I'd rather it just do it, like the Pixel can, but clearly there's reason's not too and it's probably down to Apple quality control more than anything in that it would degrade the quality of normal light pictures, or something, clearly they don't have the software working as well as google, but it's clearly nothing to do with the quality of the cameras themselves.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Looking at the rest of that twitter thread, you can, it just involves more pissing about with manual settings, or installing 3rd party app that tries to automate it. I'd rather it just do it, like the Pixel can, but clearly there's reason's not too and it's probably down to Apple quality control more than anything in that it would degrade the quality of normal light pictures, or something, clearly they don't have the software working as well as google, but it's clearly nothing to do with the quality of the cameras themselves.


Good job I didn't make that claim. But good luck finding a 3rd party iOS app that can match this.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Good job I didn't make that claim. But good luck finding a 3rd party iOS app that can match this.



Already found one, I'll have a play over the weekend.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Already found one, I'll have a play over the weekend.


What's it called?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2019)

Pro Camera app,

4th in the list here https://iphonephotographyschool.com/best-camera-app-for-iphone/


----------



## MBV (Jan 18, 2019)

FYI I picked up a Pixel 3 for £30 upfront and £21 a month. No data save 500mb but I am using a Three sim in mine:

Google Pixel 3 £25.99 per month x 24 months + £29.99 up front.  ID mobile 5gig of data. Total cost: £673.75 @ iD Mobile - hotukdeals


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2019)

Not a 3 but seems a good deal

Buy Google Pixel 2 XL Black & White 6" 64GB 4G Unlocked & SIM Free from Debenhams Plus


----------



## souljacker (Jan 23, 2019)

Got an XL yesterday. It's a lovely phone, disappearing headphone socket notwithstanding. 

I particularly like the fact it tells me what songs it can hear in the background on the lock screen. That's a rather nice feature.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks like the Pixel 3 Lite is definitely on its way!

Pixel 3 Lite and Pixel 3 XL Lite get FCC approval as launch nears

*shuffles wallet


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 28, 2019)

I got a Pixel 3 for £370 at Xmas. It was a deal on Carphone Warehouse through o2, just paid the highest upfront price and cancelled the SIM only deal that came with it. Sort of dodgy, but not.

It's the first flagship phone I've owned so really haven't a clue what it's capabilities are really and I still don't know what a notch is. I was joking with my mate that I just paid £370 to point it at flowers and press the magic button to tell her what flowers they are but I've been messing with the camera more after reading the thread. She's gonna shit herself when Hulk appears behind her on the screen when she takes a selfie. This is what my life has become.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 30, 2019)

i've just ordered the pixel 3xl 64gb with ee. motorola fucked my g6 plus up with update. so got pixel on £28.60 pm for 24 months with no upfront cost for the phone. 20gb data and unlimited text and calls. includes roaming.  Their upgrade team wouldn't budge on going any lower on the monthly cost as they said I shouldn't have been offered this deal at all by the agent. I'm not a heavy phone user. Only use about 3gb data of my 20gb I have at moment. and dont make much calls etc. I've never been in a strong position to negotiate unlike my brother who is a heavy user and threatening to leave always works for him.

This is the first time I've ever got a flagship phone for my contract. I'm always getting rubbish ones as I dont call much.


----------



## greenfield (Mar 30, 2019)

Trust me you'll love it. I'm constantly amazed by the camera.

I'm no Google fanboy - My partner's got himself the latest iPhone on contract with 3 and it's a very impressive bit of kit. The screen is amazing. But it's going to have to last him the best part of a decade with our finances.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 31, 2019)

this pixel will have to last me at least 4 years as I'm not going to spend money like this again.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 2, 2019)

takes beautiful pics:


----------



## pesh (Apr 2, 2019)

this thread has made me want a new cat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 3, 2019)

pesh said:


> this thread has made me want a new cat.



I would also like more cats.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2019)

Google Pixel 3 XL 64GB 4GB RAM Single SIM (Unlocked for all UK networks) - Clearly White


----------



## cybershot (May 8, 2019)

I've no idea if this is a good deal, do your own research and all that. Newly announced Pixel 3A with a 'free' chromebook.

Google Pixel 3A Deals - Contract, Upgrade, Sim Free & Unlocked | Carphone Warehouse


----------



## editor (May 9, 2019)

The 3a is a fucking brilliant camera for the price


----------



## cybershot (May 14, 2019)

Pixel 3a review: the people’s Google phone?

Jesus, when is Android going to sort this shit out especially with premium priced phones, even worse if you buy it when it's already a year old: 





> It will also get at least three years of both Android version updates and monthly security updates, making it one of the very few Android smartphones to do so.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 6, 2020)

As I said in May 2019. When is google going to sort this shit out. Millions of devices haven’t received a security update since 2019









						One billion Android devices at risk of hacking
					

Watchdog Which? wants Google to be more transparent about security updates for old phones



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------

